# too tall for 155??



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hey guys, while i was out on my b-day night out, a friend of mine decided to jump up on me and cling on for dear life and i realised i could throw him up and about as if he wasnt there when i asked , how much he weighs he said 11stone (154lbs) now he is a bit shorter than me but looks skinny as hell which got me paranoid anyway thinking i look like a weed lol.

anyway im 5'10'' and a half. i will be looking to fight in a amature mma in 6 months so by then i could move to 170lbs what do you guys think??

i have always fought at 155 is at kickboxing but was never as tall as i am now and had little to do with grappling etc etc .


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Im 5 ft 10.5 also and fighting at 155 in about a month. I have plenty of size on me.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Im 6 ft 1 and have just moved down to 155 from 170 * when i first started MMA i was fighting at a flabby 185 * and i find that the extra couple of inches in height difference give me a good advantage with my striking.

I made the cut from 170 and to be honest it did kill me making the weight cut and im looking to stay at welterweight and lightweight dependant on opportunities that arise.

Dont worry about your height or build and just concentrate on your technique as you yourself will be more suited to certain parts of MMA than other, as will a shorter person who may be more suited and compact with the wrestling but may be out striked by a taller person.

Just have fun train hard and fight easy mate, their is no limit to height in any division only the weight


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers for the quick replies lads, i think with me being young aswell i stil have a bit of a youths attitude with certain things , ( not good trate but im working with it) when i am out with my gf i always feel i have to look bigger in order for other lads to leave well alone. at one time it did not bother me and i would fight at a drop of a hat but that is one thing i have dealt with and i now havent had to use force in a situation in over a year.

west you say you have good size on you, can i ask what bf % you are at? just i know the lower bf% someone is the bigger ( more muscular they will look)

im at 158lbs 12% and i think i look skinny and small lol










might just be me being paranoid lol as i felt small at 170lbs but when you look at gsp he looks stocky as hell at just .5'' smaller than me.

i know what you are saying cha$e, as when i lifted my mat i felt like i was throwing him all over with little work to do so, even though my lifts in te gym are not that good, and plus im natturally a kickboxer so that plus a good reach on the average 155 mma fighter i could get a good advantage.


----------



## unholy_hero (Jul 1, 2008)

Look at Corey hill.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

good point


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

nah your sound for 155 mate, long limbs, rangey, means you will should have an advantage on the ground and in reach, im 157 at the mo im 5'6, short stumpy limbs, im not at all rangy but rely more on strength


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah marc , i always wonder will someone who is 5'6 and 155 be stronger than some one 5'10.5'' and 155 as surley it will mean more muscle mass??

what ar your comp lifts like??

bench-squat-deadlift-shoulder press


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

dont know what bf i am at - probably around 14%?

Heres me today - got these taken for my fight on 2nd august. On here i'm about 6lbs off 70kg so i've got room to shred from here.

I never look as big in photos.

waaaaa:sad::sorry:


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Bench 100kg 3 x 8

Squat 130 kg 3 x 8 (never have been good at these)

Deads 145kg 3 x 10

Shoulder DB's max lift is 30kg 3 x 6, but train usually with 25kg 3 x 8

While i might be stronger and be able to outmuscle someone, for the most part it means nothing especially if the fight goes to the floor ive rolled with decent JJ fighters who have been much lighter practically zero muscle and i got taken to school, (im not a jitz fighter though) i was trying to out muscle them, they would just relax flip me over and choke me out/sub me. Muscle mass means nothing a lot of the time, it can help for knockout power, but in terms of technical ability it means nothing


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

West Fight Company said:


> dont know what bf i am at - probably around 14%?
> 
> Heres me today - got these taken for my fight on 2nd august. On here i'm about 6lbs off 70kg so i've got room to shred from here.
> 
> ...


Looking lean mate, have you waxed or are you naturally hairless?


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

marc said:


> Looking lean mate, have you waxed or are you naturally hairless?


:laugh: haha, i am naturally smooth! - cursed with not being able to grow sideburns, although my bottom lip beard is coming on quite nicely.... 5 years growth and im pretty sure the amount of hairs is into double figures.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers lads, thos are good lifts marc, my lifts are pretty poor but im training on strength 1 time per week and concertrating on conditioning. you are right tho size and strength is just one fraction of a fight. i start mma training at a club on tue and im hopeing i pick up th bjj and ground work quickly as im confident in my striking abiities.

looking lean there west, i think it is just me thinking i look small as a few of my mates were out who all play rugby so they are big lads. ad dont worry bout the hair i have no hair on my face practically lol


----------



## elliot (Oct 28, 2007)

like you said warren your quite young and common sense says you got a fair bit of growing left to do, wouldnt worry tbh.

lol Will you look like a thug now! Just digged out your before pic from that mens health thing, your transformation is quite inspiring m8

btw is having no body hair sumat to do with testosterone or have i just made that up, coz ive got f**k all either and im 22


----------



## unholy_hero (Jul 1, 2008)

I wish i didn't.

Such a hairy bastard.

Is it gay to shave your chest though??:baffled:lol


----------



## elliot (Oct 28, 2007)

Well if it is, then im a raging ****.

got my mrs to get some veet for men for my underarms and now i literally have to tie my arms to my face.

itches like ****ing crazy


----------



## unholy_hero (Jul 1, 2008)

Veet you say?

Will write that on next weeks shopping list me thinks.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

be carefull mate, i once put a small ammount of that on the hair around my manhood and it made it go red and sore looked like a burn lol not good, cant even remember why i did it lol


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

warren said:


> yeah marc , i always wonder will someone who is 5'6 and 155 be stronger than some one 5'10.5'' and 155 as surley it will mean more muscle mass??
> 
> what ar your comp lifts like??
> 
> bench-squat-deadlift-shoulder press


I'd say yes they'd be stronger. I'm 5'10.5 and my weight atm is 161lbs (73kg). If I fought MMA I'd get down to 155.

But I know for a fact Marc is stronger than me. It all depends if the small person you're fighting is toned or fat.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

According to my recent bf% measurments im 10.2% body fat at 155 and about 12% at 170 when i eat correctly. I'd say you are perfectly suited to 155 division and id say again dont worry about it mate just enjoy and if you start to find it too easy then make the decision to bulk up and move up a weight class.


----------



## unholy_hero (Jul 1, 2008)

Thank's for the advice Warren haha.


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Some posts on here about size in relation to strength, dont get too concerned with physical appearance in relation to the strength of an opponent. You would think to look at a musclular person they would be stronger than someone a little "looser" but its not always the case.

For example i consider myself to be in good shape however, my 80 year old grandad could pull me to bits - he is however a legend and feared all over europe for being a punisher.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

West Fight Company said:


> Some posts on here about size in relation to strength, dont get too concerned with physical appearance in relation to the strength of an opponent. You would think to look at a musclular person they would be stronger than someone a little "looser" but its not always the case.
> 
> For example i consider myself to be in good shape however, my 80 year old grandad could pull me to bits - he is however a legend and feared all over europe for being a punisher.


+1 on that.

The phrase "never judge a book by its cover" comes to mind.

Just try it out at 155 and see how you feel. If you start to find the people you are fighting too easy an opposition then move up a weight but for now just enjoy it and get some fights under your belt both for confidence and experince.

Happy training.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

West Fight Company said:


> For example i consider myself to be in good shape however, my 80 year old grandad could pull me to bits - he is however a legend and feared all over europe for being a punisher.


Sounds like my kind of man, get him to post on here, in saying that my 76 year old grandad cant work a mobile phone let alone registering on a forum so if he's anything like him it might not be the best idea


----------

